# Divine Maltese



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Divine Maltese was once a top tier breeder. I don't see any posts about their puppies recently... are they still breeding?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you looked up their web-site? I have it bookmarked, because I like to look at the beautiful dogs. It should tell you want you want to know.

Maltese Breeders of Maltese Puppies & Champion Maltese Dogs


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, Angie is still actively breeding and showing her dogs.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Not only is she actively breeding, in the show world I would still say Divine Maltese are still very much on top. As in the past, they had a wonderful representation of their lines at nationals this year and took many of the wins. We have had several SM people acquire puppies from Angie and Larry.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am proud to say my 8 1/2 year old Maltese love, Bella, is from Divine Maltese. Bella's dam was the lovely CH Divine's Indecent Attraction "Star". Yes, as Carina and Stacy have stated....Angie and Larry are still very involved in breeding and the Maltese show world. :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Carole said:


> I am proud to say my 8 1/2 year old Maltese love, Bella, is from Divine Maltese. Bella's dam was the lovely CH Divine's Indecent Attraction "Star". Yes, as Carina and Stacy have stated....Angie and Larry are still very involved in breeding and the Maltese show world. :thumbsup:


My Cadie's grandmom is Star. It is where she gets her registered name "Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight"


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> My Cadie's grandmom is Star. It is where she gets her registered name "Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight"


YAH! Great genes among our babies. ♥

p.s. BTW Sheila Riley of Malt Angels is the breeder who flew Bella to me here in Sacramento. She had been at Angie's breeding one of her furkids and was kind enough to accompany Bella across the miles to me.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They have some awesome dogs~~~Bella is just a beautiful malt!! I would not hesitate to get a pup there.


----------

